
London startup comp has a £1m prize - paulsb
http://uk.techcrunch.com/2008/03/25/startup-comp-has-a-1m-prize/
======
paulsb
I thought it was initially just for London, but if you read the rules it
states:

 _Be based in London. Definition includes having a registered office / or
willingness to open such an office in one of the 32 boroughs of London, or in
the City of London, at which senior management will be based._

So it's all good if you're willing to set-up and move to London.

<http://www.londontechnologyfund.com/competition/index.php>

